

Ask HN: if I name my startup "XXX"Upon, would I get sued by StumbleUpon? - tyng

The startup is a niche rating/voting service
======
gaius
With a name like XXX I assume your niche is pr0n? If whitehouse.com (NSFW) can
get away with it, probably you can too.

~~~
tyng
Lol! No Should probably just put one X - meaning could be any word. I'll edit
the title with quotation marks now. But thanks for the comment, I wondered how
whitehouse.com got away with it

